

Perception is Reality - .Net OSS is DOA - amirrajan
http://amirrajan.net/meta/2013/09/19/perception-is-reality-dot-net-oss/

======
testing12341234
On the timeline presented there is a framework called ServiceStack[0] which I
successfully used to significantly simplify internal APIs, used by multiple
internal systems, back in early 2011.

Recently we brought on a new developer whose first question was "Why didn't
you use Microsoft's WebApi". I had to gently explain that I couldn't use
something that didn't exist. So I definitely feel the author's pain.

[0] -
[https://github.com/ServiceStack/ServiceStack/wiki](https://github.com/ServiceStack/ServiceStack/wiki)

~~~
amirrajan
This mentality is rampant, wish there it were better. Thanks for the comment
(glad I'm not alone on feeling like this).

------
Throwadev
Very accurate. One of my coworkers constantly wants to use the MS version of
things that I've been using for 2-3 years already.

~~~
amirrajan
Thanks for the comment. How do you go about talking through this situations?
Lost cause?

~~~
Throwadev
I wish I had a good answer, but what I do is point out why we are using what
we are using. When we have a disagreement about this kind of thing my way
usually wins because I'm the team lead, but I wish that weren't the deciding
factor in most of our tech choices. I let that particular coworker use the MS
stuff on small internal tools type projects, but when it comes to longer term
stuff, or things that are more central to our company, I will push for the
solution I think is best.

------
JayEnn
This is why people leave .NET. Why build tools when people will only use other
inferior tools.

